# i am crushed



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i received a call from my local animal control officer, she asked if i was missing anyone. immediately all of the air was sucked out of me, i had not seen bootsie in over 24 hours. she came by to look at some pictures of him and then went to the hospital. in a short time she called me to tell me that it was him.

i am beyond devastated, words seem inadequate to express the sadness i feel about the loss of him. i don't play favorites but he was special beyond description.

a fearsome hunter, he had become a feral cat that _wanted_ to get on my lap. he was so much more than a cat, he was a friend.


i love you so very much boots, you will never be forgotten.

Bootsie 2009-2012 RIP


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry Whaler. Peace to you.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh no. I am so sorry. 

We give our feral cats all the basics that they need to live, and love besides, but we can't totally protect them. That really hurts.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a handsome boy! My thoughts are with you right now, Whaler. Run free at the Bridge, Bootsie. And if you see my Smokey, tell him that I love him and miss him so much. Also let him know that he can come visit me. I'd like that very much.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart breaks for you and Bootsie. I'm impressed the animal control officer called you. It sounds like he really cares. Did they say what happened? This is the part that really rips you up when they don't make it. Run free sweet boy. You were valued and loved.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, he was beautiful! My thoughts are with you,
Sally


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

I am really really sorry....
Unfortunately i know how it feels to lose friend like that...

Run free Bootsie!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Just wanted to sympathise - I am really sorry for you.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you all so very much, it really does help.

this is my third loss in just over two years. i lost malcolm, a 1 year old feral, to FIP on 11/15/10 and lost morriss, an abandoned cat that i took in and had for 18 years, on 12/6/11. 

yeah, i am an adult male, and yeah, i have cried (a lot) over the loss of bootsie. one comforting thing is that since i had his body i am able to have him cremated by himself. 





lyle said:


> Sorry Whaler. Peace to you.


thanks lyle. like i said, we were very close. i think i understand how you felt when you lost squiggy



Greenport ferals said:


> Oh no. I am so sorry.
> 
> We give our feral cats all the basics that they need to live, and love besides, but we can't totally protect them. That really hurts.


yeah, i constantly try to come up with ways to protect them. what makes it even more painful is that with how far he had come i was planning on taking him in when i move to complete socialization. if only i had been able to move sooner...



my4kitties said:


> What a handsome boy! My thoughts are with you right now, Whaler. Run free at the Bridge, Bootsie. And if you see my Smokey, tell him that I love him and miss him so much. Also let him know that he can come visit me. I'd like that very much.


well, if Smokey likes to cause trouble then the two of them will become best buddies.



Mitts & Tess said:


> My heart breaks for you and Bootsie. I'm impressed the animal control officer called you. It sounds like he really cares. Did they say what happened? This is the part that really rips you up when they don't make it. Run free sweet boy. You were valued and loved.


my local animal control officer (a woman) is great. she has helped me with transportation to and from the s/n clinic when i have been unable, let me borrow traps when i needed more traps so i could catch a mommie and her kittens and she even will get me dewormers from the vet.

we don't know for sure but it looks like he either fell and suffered internal injuries and bleeding or he was clipped by a car and had the same type injuries. i would bet that it was a fall from a tree. he was smart enough to keep far away from any autos but he absolutely loved to climb, the higher the better in his mind.



> You were valued and loved


i tell all of them that every night.


----------



## catztail (Dec 13, 2012)

Aawww Whaler, my heart goes out to you. I'm new here but I understand how much our furries mean to us.You gave him your love and care and I really believe he knew you loved him. God bless you.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

LadyK and catztail thank you both for your kindness.


well, i received a call from the vet this evening letting me know that his ashes are there. i will be going tomorrow to pick him up, hopefully i will not break down while i am there picking up his remains.


thought i would share a couple more pictures of my sweet baby boy. these are probably my favorites.

RIP Bootsie, i will never forget you


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

What a beautiful kitty. I just love his fluffy belly. He was so lucky to have someone like you to care for him. 

I kept thinking about this the other day. Something bad happening to one of my two sweet ferals is one of my biggest fears.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm very sorry, how heartbreaking. He was a beautiful cat.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

He is so beautiful and sweet looking.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you all again.

while it is getting a little bit better my concern/fear for the rest of my crew has gone off the charts. i suppose that in time that will subside back to my "normal" level of concern/fear.

to try and help my crew (and myself) with their pain i have been giving them tons of roasted turkey breast for treats. this weekend i am going to pick up a bunch of grilled salmon for them, an extra special holiday treat.


----------

